# Sharpening/honing steel brand?



## rubiarubia (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I bought a handmade chef's knife in Argentina (amazing all around, by the way!), and when I bought it the guy told me to only hone it with a smooth steel, not a textured/grit one. It's a stainless alloy, but I don't know what, exactly. I just got back and have been using it daily at work, and it's in desperate need of a good honing. All we have at work is a textured steel, so it looks like I need to buy one, and asap. Does brand matter, or is a sharpening steel a sharpening steel?

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Idahone is often recommended and they're not expensive.


----------

